# Not Detected / Synaptic touch pad/Headphones/USBs /Bluetooth (SPEAKERS working fine)



## drrahulvaghelamusic (Nov 2, 2019)

Mouse pad works! it has mouse but synaptic touch pad is not working as scrolling or other functions or it may not be detected !

Sound Works through Speakers but Headphones are unable to connect !
used hw.snd.default_1 by sysctl (0>>1) still no sound !

USD ports are open but they dont detect anything at all!

I have been using LINUX but recently trying out BSD so can anyone help me to solve the issues !

I attach screenshot of sysctl -a | grep snd & sysctl -a | grep hda

so that would help on things like which nid should i use as what number with which seq ! I already tried 33 nid as it detects 33 but still no sound ! It only plays through speakers!

and how to enable pulse audio after installing pkg?


----------



## dieselriot (Nov 3, 2019)

Get headphones working:

`sysctl dev.hdac.X.pindump=1 && dmesg` to get nids and as. Replace X with 0 or 1, usually. Put the headphones in the same "as" as the speakers with a seq of 15. In the following example, the headphone jack's nid is 26, the speaker's "as" is 1. The number after hdac is the same one you got the nids from.

`echo hint.hdac.1.cad0.nid26.config="as=1 seq=15" >> /boot/device.hints`

There was a thread that explained all of this very well, but I can no longer find it. I took the above from my notes and it works for me.

We usually don't use pulseaudio with FreeBSD, and it isn't needed for things like Firefox like in linux. There's been a recent discussion whre you can learn a bit more about OSS (FreeBSD's audio system) here.


----------



## drrahulvaghelamusic (Nov 3, 2019)

Thanks for the advice & it's working but I had to adjust nid 26 to 33 .. it's perfect now !  

Oss is better than pulse I know but I am new to oss and bsd so it's taking little time to configure all these simple things !


----------



## dieselriot (Nov 4, 2019)

Also, there's an official page about Synaptics here: https://wiki.freebsd.org/SynapticsTouchpad

You may also want to look into moused(), specially its virtual scrolling capabilities.

Can't really help with you other problems, though. USB ports not working is very uncommon as far as I know.

It also took me a while to get everything working the first time around, but it was worth it. After everything is set up, this is a very solid system that probably won't bother you for a long time, even major updates are usually smooth with nothing breaking.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 4, 2019)

If I recall correctly some newer laptop models seem to have their touchpad connected through IIC and this doesn't work, yet.


----------



## 20-100-2fe (Nov 4, 2019)

SirDice said:


> If I recall correctly some newer laptop models seem to have their touchpad connected through IIC and this doesn't work, yet.



Yes, this is the case on my Lenovo Ideapad 120s, for instance.
There has been some progress on this topic, though: https://reviews.freebsd.org/D16698


----------



## KenGordon (Feb 3, 2020)

And our local ham radio club's Acer "Aspire One" laptop. I went to this site: https://wiki.freebsd.org/SynapticsTouchpad and did everything suggested there except activating the script, and still nothing. 

`dmesg -a | more` tells me that the Synaptics driver is being loaded, but nothing happens.

From that, I conclude that the touchpad in this Acer works also through iic.

I also went to the site mentioned above and am/was amazed at all the work output by folks to get this issue resolved.

I have not yet done anything suggested on that site, but will play with it later this week and will report back any results or lack thereof.

As of now, I am using a USB mouse. It works fine.

Ken Gordon


----------



## KenGordon (Feb 3, 2020)

From what I have determined so far, the touch-pad in this Acer laptop is made by Phillips, and IS IIC based. Obviously, there is, for the present, no driver available for FreeBSD 12.0 RELEASE yet for this touch-pad. 

We can live with a USB mouse.

Ken Gordon


----------

